# Installing the 2.2 kernel - please reply here

## mihochan

Hi all, 

I installed Gentoo Linux yesterday but I'm having problems that I think 

are related to the kernel. 

When I try to compile kdelibs3 the machine just freezes up and I have to do a hard reboot. I had this same problem when I was running Debian. 

The processor I have is a Celeron (CopperMine) and as far as I can see 

the 2.4 kernel just doesn't agree with it. 

So, my question! 

How do I direct emerge to pick the earlier 2.2 kernel? This is mentioned in the install guide but not how to do it. 

Thanks in advance. 

Tom 

PS the last message was mine please reply to this message  :Wink: 

----------

## skivvylizard

Just looking /usr/portage/sys-kernel in the sources and headers folders indicates some 2.2.21 ebuilds. I tried to do a pretend emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.2.21_pre3.ebuild and the corresponding linux-sources ebuild, however it says you must modify the package.mask file to accept the older kernel. Not anywhere near instructions, but its a headstart for you. I too will be trying this somewhere down the road on one of my servers with a RocketPort card, apparently it isnt supported in 2.4. Hopefully this helps a little at least.. :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

